# not excited for food anymore?



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

So teething is going on. I'm pretty sure its done. I can't find anymore teeth coming out. My pup is 5 1/2 months old.

Teethed for about 2 weeks but seems like in 2-3 days they all came out together.

So before he went crazy over food. Now he just sits there and stares, then walks away. He'll eventually eat it but never right away anymore.

We feed him twice a day, little over 2 cups each session. Bag says I should be feeding more but he looks perfect size for me at the moment and if I filled it more, he wouldn't finish anyways.

It's been like this the last 2 weeks. It's Large breed royal canin. I'm guessing its just from teething since its pretty crunchy food but just seeing if you guys share the same thoughts..


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

When my pups are teething I look at the gums, if they look really sore then I try soaking the food so it is soft for a week or so. Some pups have no problems and will crunch through without any problems.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your dog sounds just like mine. He just never gets that excited about food. Some times the food will stay in his bowl for a day or so, and he won't touch it. Changing dry food hasn't helped; however, adding a bit of raw or cooked meat at times does it.

Like your pup, his weight is fine and he is healthy.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your dog sounds just like mine. He just never gets that excited about food. Some times the food will stay in his bowl for a day or so, and he won't touch it. Changing dry food hasn't helped; however, adding a bit of raw or cooked meat at times does it.

Like your pup, his weight is fine and he is healthy.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Try giving him some raw natural ground beef. Just sit back and watch what happens


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Like go into a store, get some raw ground beef? Lol. Why does that seem so odd to me. I guess just that we can't eat that but dogs can..

I'll try it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Give a read to the post intitled BARF. Again, like you it seemed strange to me and I definately did not want to feed Timber raw food with bones. So we stuck with cooked stuff (mostly leftovers) until today. I broke down and gave him raw turkey necks. 

Suffice it to say they were gone in a few minutes. My current hang up with the BARF diet is he ignores the fruit and veggies. We have tried that and just just ignores everything except meat and fish.

The raw stuff does seem very odd to us. But with meats and fish it seems to work.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs are Carnivors just take a look at their teeth. They are for tearing and shreding meat. In the wild they eat raw meat. It is what their digestive systems are set up for and what they do best on.
If your going to feed your dog kibble do him a favor and feed him some raw meat also.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

If you are concerned about having fiber in your dog's diet, a good & natural source is green tripe.

Apparently dogs LOVE it. The only downside is, the smell really churns your stomach. 

Mspiker03 feeds it to her two dogs outside. She also occasionally adds it to her protein shake. She was kind enough to let me have a whiff of it. It smelled like stables. 

HEHEHEHE


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, we just bought a whole turkey at only 69 cents a pound. 

I am thinking about going 100 percent BARF, but I have concerns about his dislike of fruits and veggies.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

They really do not "need" fruits and veggies. You can use suppliments for any deficiencies or mix a dehydrated food like Honest Kitchen with the muscle meat if you are worried about him getting everything he needs. You can really get by with RMB's, MM, a small amount of organ meat, small amount of yogurt (with as many active cultures as you can find as a digestive aid), Salmon Oil, Vit. E, raw eggs, and whatever multivitamin/glucosamine suppliment you like. This is exactly what I feed mine and they just thrive on it. Glowing coats, clean teeth and ears, no stinky body or breath. I only mix in some soft veggies or fruit for variety sometimes.


----------



## KTM450SX (Dec 28, 2007)

I got some canned food yesterday to try on my pup, hes a really slow eater. However he apparently doesnt like the canned food, i put the wet canned food on one side of his bowl and dry food on the other. He didnt touch the wet canned stuff at all.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I recently bought a couple of cans of SG tripe to try on my dogs. After reading this, I'm almost afraid to open the cans! LOL I do mix Evanger's hand packed chicken and occasionally some brown rice with the EP kibble to make it more appealing.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree with Larrydee33's post about the hamburger meat. I am thinking of adding some organic raw hamburger meat to my GSD's meals. To add with his kibble just to try something different and let him have some variety. Is the hamburger meat given at room temperature once it thaws out? Can I cook it too if I wanted to and mix it in with kibble? Open to any suggestions and ideas for including variety in his kibble. thanks,
Debbie


----------

